# I can buy the Ferrari now



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Oil drops a bunch and this is what we see with gasoline. They say it is on the same track as oil but just a month or or so behind the curve. Funny thing is when oil goes up the price of gas immediately follows it. But when it goes down it takes a month. Up like a rocket, down like a feather.




> Meanwhile, a 44-day run of consecutive increases in gasoline prices came to an end Friday. The national average slipped a hundredth of a penny overnight to $3.984 per gallon.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well Lee....
That's why I am clearing house now... Selling Whitie and also my beloved 1989 Mercedes Benz 420SEL-  Yep- I am 47 and what the hell do I need 2 vehichles for... 2 ins premiums , 2 vehichles to maintain, 2 gas tanks to fill... and the 420 only drinks premium... and it;s a big 8cyclyder....14 city,17 highway.... I'll miss it ,but I wont miss the expence of owning both.... time for a change....:thumbsup:

On a side note, I heard that gas is going to drop 23 cents (from my local service station)-:blink: well see...


B,


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Well Lee....
> Yep- I am 47 and what the hell do I need 2 vehichles for...


Need??? We do it because WE CAN. 

two of us, wife and I.
...her car
...my car
...my work truck (dually utility body)
...my play truck (dually crew cab)
...my balloon van (E350 15 pass)
...my toy 1949 chevy show truck
...my toy 1948 chrysler coupe


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Not giving up my toy... no way in hell :laughing:


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

I been walking some used, not new car lots the past couple Sundays just looking around. I'm really thinking of giving up my beloved PU truck gas hog for some 4 cyl car. 

Just when gas drops 10 cents then some terrorist will get shot which will give the oil giants another reason to raise it 30 cents. There is no winning at this game.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

My neighbor bought a brand new Ferrari 2 weeks ago. I walked next door to check it out and he took me for a ride and we got some ice cream. I don't care what they say, it's the sweetest mofo ride ever. I can see why people want to get ahead and invest, build companies etc. To hell with gas, we just need to make more money so the price of gas becomes irrelevant.

........now, if I can only figure out how to make more loot. If anybody can help me figure that out I would appreciate it.:thumbsup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

nice car greg, you must be doing something right! lol I must have a wife that smuggles my money out of the country.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I seriously think my dog is burying money in the back yard.

And how is gas gonna drop by 23 cents? which gas station cause both my trucks need gas LOL


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Oil has dropped like a rock in the market this week.

Everyone's gas should be coming down. Trouble is it never comes down as fast as it goes up.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

have 
wife's car 05 malibu
wifes work pu 08 chevy
my lowered 93 ranger
my f450 04
my 03 chevy van

Allways looking for other vehicle's one day I'll have a cool car.

Cole


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

My Mint.com report told me I spent $470 on gas this month. 

True story.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Remodelor said:


> My Mint.com report told me I spent $470 on gas this month.
> 
> True story.


That is cheap I spent just over 17k last year that is over $1,400 a month or $326a week. If you break it down to 2,000 work hours that is $8.5 an hour.

Cole


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

If you are thinking about a Ferrari for when the gas prices go down, look at one of the new models - AWD 651 Hatchback (rear engine AWD). It costs $300,000 and has 651 HP, 0 to 60 in 3.5 seconds, a top speed of 208 mph and is good in snow.

No matter what the price of gas is, avoid the Bugatti Veyron, a VW V8 powered 2 passenger coupe with a top speed of 268 mph (fastest road car in the world). It stops well 268 to zero in 10 seconds. Unfortunately, due to the force of the air at high speeds the gas tank will be empty in 12 minutes (54 miles). Delivery is 2-3 years after posting a 10% cash deposit of $240,000 on the final price of $2,423,000 and going up as the dollar goes down.


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Cole82 said:


> That is cheap I spent just over 17k last year that is over $1,400 a month or $326a week. If you break it down to 2,000 work hours that is $8.5 an hour.
> 
> Cole


You do some serious driving my man. :notworthy I've been commuting an average of an hour and a half every day with a trailer this month.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Think your self lucky your only filling cars. I took the boat out on Thursday for a little cruze and its about $310 to fill the tank. That tank won't even last the day either :blink:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

We burn about 16gal per hour in the hot air balloon.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

you mean i gotta get rid of my solid gold benz :laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

concretemasonry said:


> If you are thinking about a Ferrari for when the gas prices go down, look at one of the new models - AWD 651 Hatchback (rear engine AWD). It costs $300,000 and has 651 HP, 0 to 60 in 3.5 seconds, a top speed of 208 mph and is good in snow.
> 
> No matter what the price of gas is, avoid the Bugatti Veyron, a VW V8 powered 2 passenger coupe with a top speed of 268 mph (fastest road car in the world). It stops well 268 to zero in 10 seconds. Unfortunately, due to the force of the air at high speeds the gas tank will be empty in 12 minutes (54 miles). Delivery is 2-3 years after posting a 10% cash deposit of $240,000 on the final price of $2,423,000 and going up as the dollar goes down.


It's still just a VW. It's more fun to say "I own a Ferrari, Porsche, or Bugatti".

A Corvette Z06 at $97,000 is pretty sweet also but it's still just a Chevy.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Went to drop my son off at college and gas was 25¢ cheaper up there. I knew I was going and I made sure not to get gas before the drop off. Put 32 gal into a 34 gal tank. 3.899 instead of 4.179


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

hmmmmm, ..:shifty:. I believe someone
is a year older tomarrow....... the bandsaw fairy told me....:sneaky2:







B,:shifty:


----------

